# Poor Unfortunate Souls - PSI Consulting 3 - $2.99



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

* Poor Unfortunate Souls by Trish Lamoree
- Bargain Price $2.99*​












Friend or Foe?
Who can walk the dreams like Jordan, use magic like Damian and is stalking Wiccan women?

Trick or Treat?
Tiara's nightmares have always been scary&#8230; But they couldn't kill, could they?

Proof or Poof?
Rianna's always wanted to learn magic&#8230; But can she handle the real thing? Damian doesn't think so.

The PSI Consulting team is going to have to get their act together fast before someone kills again.

Poor Unfortunate Souls is Book 3 of the PSI Consulting Series. (Book1: Painting the Roses Red, Book 2: Never Smile at a Crocodile) ​













Author Info: Join Me on Facebook, Cover Art Picture Gallery, Send a text for email. Post comments or questions here. I love to talk to readers and other writers.

Spoiler Alert: This book contains spoilers for both Painting the Roses Red and Never Smile at a Crocodile. Secrets are revealed about each of our beloved PSI Consulting players that will shock and amaze you.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Love the cover page and looking forward to reading this one.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

I have the luck to be talented in graphic arts so I do all my own covers.  I'm glad you like this one as it was a three day labor of love. =)  The original photo of Tiara is by a photographer named Roob (Robert Kohlhuber) on www.istockphoto.com/roob (one of my favorite places to buy photography).

Trish


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Trish, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks Ann -- you know I always follow the rules. =)


----------



## Splamoree (Aug 18, 2009)

This is a great addition to the Psi Consulting series.  The story has a good flow and character development.  Has the team met their match?  Who is hiding what secrets?  Find out yourself by reading the latest.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

_Please _ tell my boss to leave me alone so I can read this book!!!!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks Trish, I picked up PSI #3 last night and am looking forward to reading it soon!


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Maureen, just send me the name and phone number of your boss... I'll find something to keep that boss busy. =)  Just kidding, but ... okay mostly kidding... LOL.

You're welcome, Chris.  I'm looking forward to you reading it too... no smoking in the Lair now. =)

Trish


----------



## Splamoree (Aug 18, 2009)

Maureen,

So, have you managed to distract the boss long enough to read the book?  We tried to hire somebody to distract him, not sure how effective it was


----------



## JoeSage (Aug 16, 2009)

It is a little light on the romance, but packed full of suspense and intrigue.  I can't wait for PSI Consulting #4, hopefully in a couple of months at the most!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Another great book Trish! Different than the first two, (I know, that was your plan all along) but just as compelling a read as they were. I posted a review at Amazon, hope I don't have to wait too long to post another. ')


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks Intinst for the wonderful review and the nod in the bargain books thread. Don't tell anyone but


Spoiler



you're my favorite fan ever


.

I love hearing from any of my readers. I think that the plot of this book was due to some of the reviews for Painting the Roses Red... I'm just glad I finally got to explain some of the story behind the scenes of the first book.

Hugs to all,
Trish


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

The inside front cover blurb:

What Dreams Have Come?

“Tell me,” he finally prodded her.

“She came out last night as I was leaving,” Rianna’s eyes snapped to his and she swallowed to gain courage.  “She’d had a nightmare.”

“I see,” Jordan averted his eyes by reaching for the coffee pot.  “Did she tell you what it was about?”

They both knew.  The tension of the knowledge hung in the air thick enough to feel.  Still Jordan stayed out of Rianna’s mind, trusting her to tell him the truth.

“She wouldn’t talk about it,” Rianna became even more flustered.  “I’m sorry, Jordan.  It looked bad, but she dodged me.  She said it was only natural that she’d have nightmares but when I asked her about the blood, she wouldn’t say.

“I stayed so that you’d know right away,” Rianna babbled on and Jordan let her.  “Damian went to bed, but when Tiara said she’d had a bad dream and then got defensive, I got worried.  Maybe I should have woken you up, but she said she’d be asleep again by the time you woke.

“Please say something,” Rianna finished tightly.

“I’m not angry with you,” Jordan took a deep breath and met her eyes again.  She visibly relaxed at his comment.  “May I look at the conversation, please?”

Rianna tensed, but nodded and tried not to block him.

Jordan smiled to himself.  A month ago Rianna couldn’t have blocked him.  He’d asked only as a courtesy, but as he brushed her defenses now, he wondered if Damian’s teachings might be enough to keep him out.  She lowered her defenses politely.


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Trish...how ya been? I hope sales of PSI 3 are soaring! I think the cover is really awesome, and so perfectly fitting to the PSI characters.  

My K3 Wifi is scheduled to arrive tomorrow. (Yay!) I have not purchased PSI 3 yet because I knew I would want to make a book purchase directly from the kindle store on the new K3 - just to test things out - and I know I do not need to sample your book first, so I have been patiently waiting. (Normally, I do make it a point to 1-click from the links here on KB, so that KB gets credit.) Not too long after I got my K2 last June, PSI 1 (Painting the Roses Red) was the second or third indie author book I read, and the first one I truly enjoyed. I am looking forward to reading this latest installment soon, but first I have to transfer almost 600 books/samples to the K3 this weekend and finish the book I am currently reading - so, it may not get read immediately, but one of your sales tomorrow evening will be mine.       

Are you going to the Renn. Faire this year? Is it next month? I love this time a year. It's amazing how cool 98 degrees seems compared to the 110 degrees we had almost non-stop in July and August.   I am also looking forward to a lower electric bill this month...LOL

Take care.........


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh how exciting on your K3 -- congrats (though I don't envy you the download...=P)!

I can't wait to hear your comments, but I will... =)  I'm more laid back this time... really.  I'm really really glad you liked the cover and can see the characters in it.  I think I sweated it about this cover more than any of the others.

Aw -- I was the first you liked  How CooOOOLLL!!!  Woot a sale!  I'm not so famous yet that I don't notice the sales - LOL - every one of them (but especially yours).

I hope I can go to the Renn Faire this year.  I looked up the data and stuff, so I'll try to go.  Mail me on facebook and if I can go, I'll see if we can meet up there or something.  That would be fun!

Me too on the electric bills -- wowee was this month's bad.

Hugs,
Trish


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Hope your sales are going well, Miss Trish.  I was reading through your thread, sounds good and looks like you have some loyal fans here.  I'm so jealous of these people with the new K3.  I do want one of the graphite ones for myself.  Maybe someday I'll stop buying books long enough to buy a new K3 and pass along my K2.  Good luck with Book 3!


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi again. I did get my K3 last evening and spent the next 12 hours downloading and transferring 688 books/samples and my music and photos. (all samples and non-amazon books had to be transferred from the pc, and I stayed up until everything indexed.

Good news: Last year, I did not think it was possible to love a non-breathing thing/non-food item more than my K2, but found out it _*IS*_ possible - I LOVE the K3 MORE. Luckily (knocks virtually), no freezes, crashes or reboots and no rattles or loose buttons or defective frame build. It's just wonderful and everything I've tried out has functioned properly so far! I think I will enjoy Kindie Kindle indoors for a few days before testing the outdoor page turn performance.

Bad news: I realized that I should not be buying any more books at all anytime soon; I have waaaaaay too many to read, and at this rate, it will take years to do so....what a crazy addiction  And I was so caught up in everything, I forgot to buy your book last night.

Good news: I did buy PSI 3 less than an hour ago.  It just may be awhile before I read it. Hang on, Trish....patience is a virtue... 

Did you do the cover yourself or use an artist or friend? Either way, it is a great cover, and especially to someone who has enjoyed the PSI 1 and 2.

I am not a Facebook user (can't handle yet another addiction), but I will send you a PM in the next day or two. If not the Renn Fair, perhaps we could meet at a Starbuck's some time. I don't go there often and I've had a gift card since May that's waiting to be used, so my treat  And yes, I will bring Kindie along so you can meet her...LOL Just don't point out that she hasn't been attired with a proper wardrobe yet; she's hoping that no one will notice or care that she's naked.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Hiya Brendan! I'm drooling over the K3 too, but my pretty little K2 is good enough. =)



LuvMyKindle said:


> Bad news: I realized that I should not be buying any more books at all anytime soon; I have waaaaaay too many to read, and at this rate, it will take years to do so....what a crazy addiction  And I was so caught up in everything, I forgot to buy your book last night.


Oh No!!! (LOL)


LuvMyKindle said:


> Good news: I did buy PSI 3 less than an hour ago.  It just may be awhile before I read it. Hang on, Trish....patience is a virtue...


Oh Good!!! Whew! Hugs.


LuvMyKindle said:


> Did you do the cover yourself or use an artist or friend? Either way, it is a great cover, and especially to someone who has enjoyed the PSI 1 and 2.


I bought my photos but I did the artwork myself. I love doing the graphic arts for it.


LuvMyKindle said:


> I am not a Facebook user (can't handle yet another addiction), but I will send you a PM in the next day or two. If not the Renn Fair, perhaps we could meet at a Starbuck's some time. I don't go there often and I've had a gift card since May that's waiting to be used, so my treat  And yes, I will bring Kindie along so you can meet her...LOL Just don't point out that she hasn't been attired with a proper wardrobe yet; she's hoping that no one will notice or care that she's naked.


Starbucks sounds wonderful! I'd love to go and I'd love to see Kindie!


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Trish,

I'd love to get together at Starbucks. I sent you a PM.



> I bought my photos but I did the artwork myself. I love doing the graphic arts for it.


Wow! You have talent in both writing and graphic arts! 
Do or have you worked as a graphic artist? I'll bet you could find some free lance customers here on Kindleboards. 

I hope you're having a fantastic week!


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

I've been itching to include this latest news but I had to wait until it posted today -- All three of my PSI Consulting books are now blogged!

Kindle Cheap Reads is featuring my series TODAY!!! Woohooo! Please go check them out, they're a really great website!!!

Trish


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

It was fun to meet in person, LuvMyKindle!  I'm sorry I had to run off and meet with my programmer, but the graphics needed redoing AGAIN.... lol....


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

If you're ever in the Charlotte area, Miss Trish...FIND ME!


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Trish, it was fun to meet you, too!    (Did you get the email I sent last week?) Were you able to resolve that Kindle update glitch? I hope so. BTW, the next day I splurged and bought some Brie cheese at the supermarket. It was good, and I enjoyed it all weekend, but it wasn't as extra-yummy as that little wedge at Starbucks. Funny how you find little treasures in the places you least expect. One day, when I have the patience for it, I will contact a corporate Starbucks and find out the brand of Brie they had. 

So, to any Trish fans here who are wondering what one of our favorite indie authors is like, I can tell you that Trish is a "real" person....she is warm, friendly, kind, funny, creative, and has very good taste in earrings!


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Aww... you're so sweet.  On the Brie: the next time you buy a wedge of Brie, open it up and put it in a little tupperware container with a few wedges of fresh apple.  Let it sit in the refrigerator overnight or on the counter for at least 4 hours.  You might get close to that flavor we found at Starbucks. =)


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Wow! Is that the trick?  I love that brie cheese on good crackers.  But don't tell anyone I eat Brie.  I don't think it's very manly.  Ha! Ha!  Real men eat Limburger Quiche.  So how is your new release doing, Miss Trish?


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Actually, it was just something I noticed... The brie LuvMyKindle liked so much was wrapped up in plastic wrap with a couple of wedges of apple.  The brie actually had a smoky apple flavor.  (I can't have apples - allergies to them - but I can sense their flavor.)  The smoky is what I would have expected from brie but I believe the apple flavor came from the fruit it was packaged with.

Hugs all,
Trish


----------



## Splamoree (Aug 18, 2009)

LuvMyKindle...any luck with that Brie?


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

So sales are pretty steady -- had a relatively good first month.  Now if I just wrote another hundred books I could just barely make a living off my writing -- LOL.

Hugs all,
Trish


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Trish....please forgive me for not responding to your posts sooner....I was a little embarrassed that I hadn't started reading PSI 3 yet even though it was my first book purchase after receiving my new K3 a month ago. I've had Yankee games to watch and lots of stuff do, and have just been reading a bunch of samples, plus one silly, no-thinking required, time-travel romance story.... However, today I started reading PSI 3 and I am enjoying it very much so far....only up to chapter 5 but I had to let you know, I've already had tears running down my cheeks, twice - once in ch. 2 with Rhianna & Tara bonding, and than surprisingly again in ch. 4 with Marcus and the butterlies. I really didn't expect tears, and certainly not so early in a story...so many Kudos on your writing talent!!!

I am still on my Brie kick! LOL I found a new cracker at Trader Joe's that goes nicely with the Brie; Pita Bite Crackers with Sea Salt. And you had a great idea/observation about the apples adding to the flavor when they are in the same container. 

I hope your book sales soar! Ciao for now....must get back to PSI 3.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Now you see why I just had to put a butterfly on the cover....  I'm so glad you liked those scenes.  I can't wait to hear what you think of the later chapters... =)


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Trish: 

I finished Poor Unfortunate Souls: PSI Consulting 3 this past weekend and WOW!!! I LOVED it!      
I will write a review for you by the end of the week. And, yes, I was teary again at the end....
I just have to know two things: 1) did you have this story in mind when you wrote the first one, or did the idea develop later on? and 2) Are you writing a fourth book to the series? I sure hope so......


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm so happy that you loved it!!!  I was biting my nails....

1). This story was actually new but it allowed me to expose the background of the other stories that I never managed to get to.  So the background information was always there.  Harry was always who he is in this story.  I'm so glad I got to bring his role in things out.  I have to admit that I was always nervous about the previous stories because there was so much going on behind the scenes that I could never get to in the fast-paced few days that our characters were in crisis.  Now the full world is starting to bloom and I can really get into the "Ah Ha!" stuff.

2). Absolutely!  I am definitely working on the fourth book (not as fast as I'd hoped -- it won't be out until after Christmas).  I've actually been emailing with Brendan Carroll and we may be putting together some short stories before then (I hope).

Hugs always!
Trish


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

I really did love this third installment and can't wait until the fourth is written and released. It's amazing to me that this wasn't the plan all along when you wrote the first book.....it just fit so well! Any chance you will tell us about the plot of PSI Consulting 4 even though it's still in progress? Please? Pretty please? 

I did not forget about the review, but things got very hectic for me last week and I wasn't feeling well this weekend. I _*PROMISE * _ to put up a review this week.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

PSI Consulting 4?  I'll give you two main themes to tickle your fancy. 

1). It starts at Marcus's bachelor party.  2). We get to see Damian's world.

But -- before we go to PSI Consulting 4, I'm going to detour into a short story that explains how Damian was condemned on his old world and ended up at the portal where Rianna pulled him here.  In essence, Damian's got some 'splaining to do.  I'm off to get it started rolling.  I have to catch up with Brendan who's already gotten his short story finished. =)


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I want to know!!!  Fantastic, Trish.  I can't wait


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Wow, Trish, that sounds fantastic! I did not think you would really share that info, yet, but I am glad you did - thank you. Now, if are reading this post, sign out and turn off your Internet, and get back to writing! And, please, write fast


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

I am!  I am!  LOL. :~)


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh good....and keep on writing and writing and writing..... 
I made good on my promise. My review is finally posted and I meant every word of it!


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

OMG -- that was a fantastic review.  Thank you!!

I have the whole weekend to write and all but Monday of next week, so I will definitely (at least) finish the short story.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

I hope you folks are ready for the next one -- because it's in final edits....

Court of Miracles (PSI Consulting - Book 4) is a plunge into Damian's past.... that short story turned into a book and I'm glad.  I should have known when I got to 20,000 words that it wasn't a short story anymore, but hey...

Hugs All,
Trish


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Whoa -- I am confused.  

Is "Court of Miracles - PSI 4" 1) the short story you were planning about Damian's past (mentioned a few posts earlier) and it turned into a whole book in just a few weeks or 2) is it the same PSI 4 you were planning that starts at Marcus's bachelor party and in which we get to see Damian's world, or 3) a combination of both, or 4) another option I can't think of   LOL 

In any case, I am glad it's almost ready (way sooner than anticipated), and will look forward to reading it as soon as you make it available!    Meanwhile, Happy Thanksgiving Week!


----------



## Splamoree (Aug 18, 2009)

Court of Miracles was going to be the short story, but it turned into a full book, so now it is Psi Consulting book 4.  The book that starts at the bachelor party is turning into book 5.  The short story is going to be a side story from book 4 (at least that is the current thought  )


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Court of Miracles is a full novel (not a short story - although I thought it was when I started it).  It is PSI Consulting 4 - and it goes entirely into Damian's memories of his world for the 9 months or so before he came through the portal and found Rianna and our world.

And yes, there will be another short story between PSI Consulting 4 and 5, and I'll let you folks know as soon as it publishes.

PSI Consulting 5 will start with Marcus's bachelor party -- I swear this time!

As a matter of fact, Court of Miracles will be publishing this week (it's listed on Amazon now, but the font is off for the first chapter so I'm pulling it back down as soon as they let me do so).

Hugs all and Happy Thanksgiving!
Trish


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeay Trish!  Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Be sure and let us know when we can get PSI 4!


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Now Intinst!!!   

Kindleboards topic for Court of Miracles (Book 4 in the PSI Consulting series.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

vwkitten said:


> Now Intinst!!!
> 
> Kindleboards topic for Court of Miracles (Book 4 in the PSI Consulting series.


Got it, will let you know what I think after it is read.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

intinst said:


> Got it, will let you know what I think after it is read.


YEAH!! I always look forward to your input, Intinst.


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

I just got PSI 4, too.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Woot! LuvMyKindle, thanks.

Just an FYI - PSIgns 3 in 1 is a compilation of Painting the Roses Red, Never Smile at a Crocodile and Poor Unfortunate Souls so anyone who hasn't already gotten started on the PSI Consulting series can get a discount on the first three books.


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Wow! Nice deal on PSI Series bundle....great idea! Are you allowed to start a new thread for this? You should try to get this posted on BooksontheKnob and DailyCheapReads, too. 

I see your new Avatar....Congrats! What entry won the NaNoWriMo? Is it a short story? Is it available for purchase? I don't know much about NaNoWriMo, just that I see a few others post about entering or winning every now and then. Tell us all about it please.  

I did begin PSI last night....did not get too far, but I did enjoy what I read and I hope to get more reading time in this week....if I can't, it will be surely be read and finished before the end of the weekend.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas for posts.  Woot that you started Court of Miracles. =)

NaNoWriMo -- they challenge you to write 50,000 words in a month.  Anyone who makes the word count wins!  Court of Miracles is a NaNoWriMo book.  Court of Miracles made the word count plus another 10,000 so I'm a winner. =)


----------

